# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] La folle histoire de la France

## Grand_Maître_B

Georges Lucas est un violeur d'Indiana Jones, tout le monde le sait. Mais je me demande s'il n'est pas aussi un visionnaire. Tenez, prenez par exemple son illustration de l'ascension de l'Empire dans Star Wars face à un Sénat Galactique impuissant et manipulé. C'est en fait la France d'aujourd'hui et de demain qu'il dédapeignait. 


C'est que, nous aussi nous avons un Darth Vader qui complote dans l'ombre pour faire passer des lois, disons, critiquables. Bon, ok, notre Darth Vader à nous français, il ressemble à Rick Moranis dans Spaceball, mais il est quand même dangereux, ne nous y trompons pas. 


Quant à notre Sénat, il n'est peut-être pas très galactique, mais en revanche, il m'apparaît impuissant et manipulé. 


J'en veux pour preuve le fait qu'il vient d'adopter le projet de loi favorisant la diffusion et la protection de la création sur internet (ex projet de loi HADOPI) en 24 heures! Le calendrier prévoyait plusieurs sessions, mais non, pas besoin, le Sénat a voté a une écrasante majorité en faveur du projet de loi. 


J'ai parcouru les débats, que vous trouverez ici et ici, et ils m'ont paru bien ternes. Tout juste peut-on lire que les sénateurs déplorent l'amendement européen 138, mais aucun des grands enjeux n'est vraiment abordé. 


Je ne me prononce pas plus pour l'instant. Je vais prendre le temps de lire soigneusement tous ces éléments, y réfléchir, et je posterais une news ultérieurement pour tenter, c'est l'intérêt me semble-t-il de ma présence parmi vous, de faire un vrai point sur notre situation actuelle. Mais je pense qu'on peut d'ores et déjà la résumer en deux mots:

 pas brillante.  



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Atriel

Bonne idée ça, de faire un vrai point, les 3/4 des sites qui en parlent pour l'instant on l'air de faire des copier/coller sans comprendre ce qu'ils racontent -_-

----------


## Nelfe

Sarkozy avait fini un de ses derniers discours dans le sud avec une phrase empruntée (et un peu remaniée) du discours de Palpatine quand il annonce la création de l'Empire dans l'Episode III, et d'ailleurs à la fin de ce discours, la musique jouée est... celle de Star Wars  ::o:

----------


## Phenixy

Eh ben on est pas dans la m...

Dites Maître, comment une écrasante majorité de sénateurs, sensés être un minimum au courant de ce que se passe au niveau Européen, ont pu laisser passer ce texte en l'état de façon si expéditive, alors que le Parlement Européen l'a rejeté en bloc?
J'ai été navré de lire sur Le Monde qu'il ont voté la suppression de la connexion Internet "à condition que les évolutions technologiques permettent le maintien du service de messagerie", à croire qu'aucun d'entre eux n'aie jamais approché un PC...

----------


## lothard

Priver les pirates d'internet ne les empêchera pas de pirater !!! ils iront autre part ... a moins que ce soit Kévin, 12 ans, qui en fasse les frais ... Au moins maintenant les parents vont surveiller leurs gosses pour préserver leur télétravail !!

Et sinon, qui joue le rôle de Jar-Jar Binks ?

----------


## Kette

Yep, vivement ce vrai point histoire de démêler tout ça. Parce que j'avoue que je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les débats   ::P: h34r:.

On sait tout ce qui se passe en France (z'êtes dans la mayrde les gars) grâce à Grand Maître B, mais je me demande si on a une telle situation juridique en Belgique et si oui où elle en est. Ou bien la France est vraiment un cas particulier à ce niveau-là ? Parce que se contrebalancer de l'avis du parlement européen, faut être hardcOOre quand même.   ::mellow:: 

[HS du mec râleur]
Ah, mais non, j'oubliais, actuellement la Belgique est trop occupée à se pourrir de l'intérieur à cause de nos politicards et toute l'actualité juridique tourne autour de Fortis & co   ::|: 
[/HS du mec râleur]

----------


## zurgo

Grand Master B est donc un fan de South Park..  :;):

----------


## tox86

très très bonne idée d'avoir quelqu'un dont c'est le métier traiter de ces sujets la, c'est un plus indéniable pour canardpc et pour nous lecteurs ^^ cheers Grand Maître B.

Voila j'avais envie de faire un peut de lèche ce matin  ::P:

----------


## lablache

Bien d'accord avec vous Grand Maître, tout cela fleure bon la ploutocratie.

----------


## Hargn

> Et sinon, qui joue le rôle de Jar-Jar Binks ?


Ca me parait évident:

----------


## Phenixy

> Grand Master B est donc un fan de South Park..


Indeed, ça fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## titi3

> Yep, vivement ce vrai point histoire de démêler tout ça. Parce que j'avoue que je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les débats  h34r:.
> 
> On sait tout ce qui se passe en France (z'êtes dans la mayrde les gars) grâce à Grand Maître B, mais je me demande si on a une telle situation juridique en Belgique et si oui où elle en est. Ou bien la France est vraiment un cas particulier à ce niveau-là ? Parce que se contrebalancer de l'avis du parlement européen, faut être hardcOOre quand même.  
> 
> [HS du mec râleur]
> Ah, mais non, j'oubliais, actuellement la Belgique est trop occupée à se pourrir de l'intérieur à cause de nos politicards et toute l'actualité juridique tourne autour de Fortis & co  
> [/HS du mec râleur]


J'ai cru comprendre que la loi était tout aussi sévère chez nous mais pas au niveau d'HADOPI machin en France....et jamais entendu (ou alors me souviens plus) un seul téléchargeur ayant eu des ennuis en Belgique, juste des avertissements reçus.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Comme quoi le maitre mot de ce gouvernement c'est: plus c'est gros, plus ca passe.
Dégouté.

----------


## Kette

> J'ai cru comprendre que la loi était tout aussi sévère chez nous mais pas au niveau d'HADOPI machin en France....et jamais entendu (ou alors me souviens plus) un seul téléchargeur ayant eu des ennuis en Belgique, juste des avertissements reçus.


Ok, merci, donc pour le moment on est épargné du projet de loi stupide et insensé. Par contre, j'ai peur que la Belgique ne copie sur sa voisine la France, même si c'est vrai que les problèmes de droits d'auteur et de téléchargements sont bien les cadets des soucis actuellement en Belgique. Tout le monde a d'autres canards à sodomiser je crois.   :<_<:

----------


## jaroh

Cette loi étant à 99.69 % sûre de passer à l'assemblée, je me demande quand même, pour les offres double et triple-play, comment vont faire les FAI pour isoler le téléphone de la connexion web ? Doc_TB t'as une idée ? sans parler de la prise en charge du coût

----------


## zeblob

Nos sénateurs "déplorent" l'amendement 138? Alors, c'est peut être une pilule rouge qui est mal passée, mais j'avais cru comprendre que cet amendement était un cadre juridique qui empêchait l'adoption du projet de loi HADOPI (puisque la suppression de la connexion du vil pirate est contraire à cet amendement)...
Du coup je ne comprends pas bien, quand une loi nous embête, on peut "déplorer" son existence et l'ignorer tranquillement?
Grand Maitre B, j'en appelle à tes pouvoirs!
Le projet de loi est-il définitivement adopté? Peut-on espérer un rappel à l'ordre de la part des instances européennes?

----------


## tb-51

je ne vois qu'un gros flou artistique a tout cela, et il es vraisemblable qu'ils misent sur l'opacité de leurs propos pour faire passer le merdier, j'attends avec impatience,ta news g.maitreB

----------


## jaroh

> Nos sénateurs "déplorent" l'amendement 138? Alors, c'est peut être une pilule rouge qui est mal passée, mais j'avais cru comprendre que cet amendement était un cadre juridique qui empêchait l'adoption du projet de loi HADOPI (puisque la suppression de la connexion du vil pirate est contraire à cet amendement)...
> Du coup je ne comprends pas bien, quand une loi nous embête, on peut "déplorer" son existence et l'ignorer tranquillement?
> Grand Maitre B, j'en appelle à tes pouvoirs!
> Le projet de loi est-il définitivement adopté? Peut-on espérer un rappel à l'ordre de la part des instances européennes?


Alors d'après ce que j'ai compris (Grand B me corrigera) ils contournent cela en arguant que les passages relatifs aux libertés se confinaient justement au pénal. Or la riposte graduée et donc la potentielle coupure d'abonnement Internet est administrative.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> J'ai été navré de lire sur Le Monde qu'il ont voté la suppression de la connexion Internet "à condition que les évolutions technologiques permettent le maintien du service de messagerie", à croire qu'aucun d'entre eux n'aie jamais approché un PC...


C'est donc de cette façon qu'ils pensent contourner l'amendement 138, donc pour eux la liberté d'expression et d'information se résume à la communication par mail. J'aimerais savoir ce qui leur a permis d'en arriver à cette conclusion.

Edit : ah ! Pas vu au dessus.

----------


## Lissyx

Il me semblait que les traités internationaux avaient supérioté face à la loi nationale ? Mais juste pas pour l'Europe quand c'est un sujet précis ?

C'était ça, le "tout devient possible" ?
M'est avis qu'ils ont intérêt à dégarpir vite fait au SAV de l'élysée ...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je ne me prononce pas plus pour l'instant. Je vais prendre le temps de lire soigneusement tous ces éléments, y réfléchir, et je posterais une news ultérieurement pour tenter, c'est l'intérêt me semble-t-il de ma présence parmi vous, de faire un vrai point sur notre situation actuelle.


Une bonne analyse avec les contradictions de ce qui a été voté par le sénat et les autres lois françaises et européennes serait bien. Car il me semble que certains amendement sont anticonstitutionnels. Le spyware notamment.

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

Si je ne me trompe pas trop (Grand Maître B me tapera avec son Holy Barreau si c'est le cas), il existe des recours auprès des instances européennes si l'application d'une loi nationale va à l'encontre des *directives* européennes. Sauf que là, pas de bol, il s'agit juste d'un "amendement", donc je ne sais pas si c'est recevable devant une cour européenne...

Dans tous les cas... VIVE LE FRANCE !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Nos sénateurs "déplorent" l'amendement 138? Alors, c'est peut être une pilule rouge qui est mal passée, mais j'avais cru comprendre que cet amendement était un cadre juridique qui empêchait l'adoption du projet de loi HADOPI (puisque la suppression de la connexion du vil pirate est contraire à cet amendement)...
> Du coup je ne comprends pas bien, quand une loi nous embête, on peut "déplorer" son existence et l'ignorer tranquillement?
> Grand Maitre B, j'en appelle à tes pouvoirs!
> Le projet de loi est-il définitivement adopté? Peut-on espérer un rappel à l'ordre de la part des instances européennes?


Oui et non. N'oubliez pas que l'amendement 138 n'est pas définitif non plus. Il a été voté par une majorité écrasante au parlement européen, mais il doit être aussi voté par le Conseil. 

Du coup, pour l'instant, nos sénateurs peuvent se contenter de déplorer ce texte qui n'est pas encore définitif, pas plus d'ailleurs que le projet de loi HADOPI.

L'assemblée nationale devra voter à son tour sur Hadopi, probablement en 2009.

Nous assistons donc à un combat de textes de loi non définitifs. C'est beau non ?  ::): 

PS: Parker & Stone rulez !! Ces 2 gars sont à mon avis des vrais génies. La finesse de leurs propos, qui se cachent sous des tonnes de provoc' est souvent géniale. Ce sont des sociologues hors pair et je déplore que la France n'ait pas de tels talents en son sein. Encore un coup du piratage ça encore  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit: Je reconnais que certains sketchs des inconnus étaient presque du niveau des South Park.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Nos sénateurs "déplorent" l'amendement 138? Alors, c'est peut être une pilule rouge qui est mal passée, mais j'avais cru comprendre que cet amendement était un cadre juridique qui empêchait l'adoption du projet de loi HADOPI (puisque la suppression de la connexion du vil pirate est contraire à cet amendement)...
> Du coup je ne comprends pas bien, quand une loi nous embête, on peut "déplorer" son existence et l'ignorer tranquillement?
> Grand Maitre B, j'en appelle à tes pouvoirs!
> Le projet de loi est-il définitivement adopté? Peut-on espérer un rappel à l'ordre de la part des instances européennes?


Je crois surtout que le temps que la loi soit vôté au parlement européen, il sauront le temps de faire des victimes en France.
Je pense que c'est pour ça que le sénat à vôter si vite. Cela va permettre de faire des "victimes" avant que la loi soit déclarée irrecevable par le parlement européen.

EDIT : grillé par notre avocat joueur.


Et après on se plaint que les français ne sont pas fier de leur pays. Comment peut on être fier de la bande d'abrutis qui nous gouverne ? A pardon, ce ne sont pas les politiques qui nous gouvernent mais les amis pleins de fric, directeurs de grosses boites, qui nous gouvernent.  ::(:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Mais en gros ça ne concerne que les vilains pirates ou j'ai loupé un épisode ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Sarko espère que sa femme vende des disques ?

----------


## atavus

Au risque de me répétez, monde de merde.
Bon la semaine prochaine zou, on se met au Cryptage SSL et freenet.

----------


## zurgo

> PS: Parker & Stone rulez !! Ces 2 gars sont à mon avis des vrais génies. La finesse de leurs propos, qui se cachent sous des tonnes de provoc' est souvent géniale. Ce sont des sociologues hors pair et je déplore que la France n'ait pas de tels talents en son sein.


Tout à fait 100% d'accord, cher GrandMasterBi !  :;):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Mais en gros ça ne concerne que les vilains pirates ou j'ai loupé un épisode ?


Tu rappelles un point fondamental. Je ne suis pas pour le piratage, bien évidemment. Le pirate viole la loi, commet un acte de contrefaçon et doit être puni, là n'est pas la question (quoique l'on pourrait imaginer un système de licence globale qui, par hypothèse, ne conçoive pas le pirate comme un bandit mais comme un internaute qui a de nouvelles habitudes de consommation de biens culturels, mais là n'est pas la question). 

Donc, oui, le piratage doit être combattu, d'une manière ou d'une autre. Après, ce n'est pas une raison pour faire tout et n'importe quoi. Dans le dossier jurigeek HADOPI, maintenant en ligne d'ailleurs, je disais en substance que si pour lutter contre la pédophilie sur internet il était voté une loi obligeant la castration chimique de tous les mâles abonnés à internet, on gueulerait non ? Et ça ne voudrait pas dire vive la pédophilie.

Or, le projet de loi HADOPI emploie des moyens dictatoriaux: on esquive le juge tant qu'on peut, ce qui n'est pas bon en général, on considère coupable de contrefaçon toute personne détenant un ordinateur dont l'adresse ip a été topée sur des réseaux P2P, mais Dieu sait que cela n'est pas une preuve en soi, on laisse coexister la DADVSI qui prévoit des peines pénales contre le contrefacteur, ce qui crée une double peine avec HADOPI et ses peines administratives etc....

Donc oui, la loi ne concerne a priori que les vilains pirates, mais les moyens d'action peuvent faire du mal à tout le monde.

----------


## Trebad

> [...] Car il me semble que certains amendement sont anticonstitutionnels. Le spyware notamment.


J'aime cette phrase (un peu) sortie de son contexte: _le spyware est anticonstitutionnel._ 
Moi aussi je suis contre...;o)

----------


## Leif

J'ai regardé un peu des "débats" au Sénat, et vu la vitesse expéditive du traitement des amendements proposés, l'issue était déjà toute trouvée... 

Du gros foutage de gueule, une dizaine de personnes à tout casser le matin, dont au moins 8 pour le projet. Bravo.

Et en plus, le pire c'est que les artistes ne toucheront rien de plus grâce à ce projet de loi. Ca va juste nous coûter encore un max de thunes. Et c'est vrai qu'on en a plein en ce moment  ::|:

----------


## Dunbo

N">
Rhooooo la blague, en France on fait des loies et on ne fait pas de décrêts d'application. D'ailleurs on fait des lois chaque fois qu'on ne comprend pas quelque chose. Quelques exemples rigolos : si l'on regarde le bonus écologique de mes couilles, il est donné aux voiture d'entrées de gamme aux motirisation proche du moteur de tondeuse. Eh bien Non seulement leurs constructeurs mentent sur leurs réels rejet de Co2 mais en plus vu la pietre qualité de leurs composants elles rejettent beaucoup d'autres saloperies tout aussi nocives, en gros vous êtes supposé crevé d'un cancer de la peau (couche d'ozone et ses copains) et en fait vous crever de trucs encore pire. Je ne me rappelle plus dans quel reportage j'ai vu ça mais si l'on tient compte de tous les facteurs poluant, la Smart (petit moteur) est bien placée et les voitures de lux en fond de classement en fonction du bonus malus eco alors qu'en fait la Smart est une SUPER polueuse dans les 600ème et la voiture la moins poluante au total est une Mercédès E 300 Essence (je suis juste mort de rire). Alors on vous bourre le moud toute la journée et en fait c'est juste une loi de soutient pour notre industrie automobile qui fait de plus en plus de la merde. Sinon vous saviez que la France est un Paradis Fiscal ? bha oui un Paradis fiscale est un endroit ou tout le monde n'est pas traité de la même manière, naturellement si vous, chers lecteurs qui êtes arrivé jusqu'ici, vous avez un problème avec les impôts, vous sererz saisis sans problème, en revanche à partir de certains montant, vous pouvez commencer à négocier avec le trésorier. En Suisse, la négociation ne peut avoir lieu si et seulement si vous êtes étranger, que vous ramenez des montants important et que vous ne gagnerez pas d'argent, ceci est loin d'un traitement de faveur. Notez c'est bien pour la populasse de croire que les salops sont les riches, les politiciens ou encore le législateur, c'est tellement plus facile après pour les manipuler. Je ne sais pas si Sarko est bon ou mauvais, perso je pense qu'on a les politiciens que l'on mérite, ce que je sais en revanche c'est que nous, et j'en fait parti, sommes des boeufs, des moutons. La loi sur l'informatique va passer et je vous avoue qu'on s'en fout, elle ne sera pas immédiatement appliquer ou avec laxisme, on fera comme d'hab ce qu'on veut et là une autre loi va pointer son nez qui sera, celle-là, liberticide.

Au fait Grand Maire B, vous qui êtes un membre du système judiciaire, pourriez-vous traiter tout cela avec un peu plus d'objectivité.



Allons enfants de la patriiiiiiiiieeeeeeeee .......

Edit au fait une voiture qui coute plus cher c'est pas que la marque, c'est aussi des moyens supplémentaires pour retraiter les émissions toxiques.....

----------


## flbl

> Tu rappelles un point fondamental. Je ne suis pas pour le piratage, bien évidemment. Le pirate viole la loi, commet un acte de contrefaçon et doit être puni, là n'est pas la question *sni
> 
> Donc, oui, le piratage doit être combattu, d'une manière ou d'une autre.


Alors celle là j'avoue qu'elle est rude, l'idée que ça serait toujours le contrevenant qui est en tort c'est n'importe quoi, une loi stupide, aberrante ou obsolète doit être remise en cause, comme ce fut le cas de la peine de mort pour l'usage de tabac par exemple. 

Il est facile de rappeler que c'est la loi qui crée le délit que réformer la notion de propriété intellectuelle supprime la notion de piratage. Il faut le faire exprès pour ne pas voir que la propriété intellectuelle ne profite pas aux auteurs et aux créateurs mais aux industries et gros acteurs économiques. Et je ne parle pas que de téléchargements de contenus numériques, si vous avez déjà eu à faire breveter une invention vous connaissez sûrement le parcours du combattant et l'inutilité de la démarche, les autres vous pouvez lire les témoignages d'inventeurs comme michel babaz (et sur http://www.inventerpasrever.com/) ou le site du SIFE (Sauvons l'Innovation Française et Européenne).

Et les avocats qui sont en train de récupérer le marché bien juteux du conseil en propriété intellectuelle ne vont pas se positionner en demandant une réforme de cette source de revenus. (voir les chroniques de la propriété intellectuelle)




> Donc oui, la loi ne concerne a priori que les vilains pirates, mais les moyens d'action peuvent *vont* faire du mal à tout le monde.


*fixed*

Je rappelle pour ceux qui ne le saurait pas que thepiratebay à donné l'exemple en ajoutant des IP au hasard dans la liste des personnes qui utilisent le tracker pour tromper les logiciels de détection et mettre en évidence l'absurdité de lier une ip à une personne. C'est même mentionné dans les 6 principaux griefs contre la loi création et internet / hadopi / olivennes

----------


## darkape

C'est mignon ta surprise, confrère B, face à l'anémie du Sénat.


En stage, j'ai participé au passage d'une proposition de loi devant le Sénat. On m'a dit, ça commence à 15h, mais on y est jusqu'à 3h du mat', voire demain ... on avait prévu les casse croûte. La loi était ... sensible...

Hé ben c'était plié à 20h. Ils étaient même pas quinze dans la salle. Il y avait plus de membres du gouvernement que de sénateurs.

Nous avons la pire assemblée depuis des années. J'espère juste que le passage à l'AN sera moins ridicule ... que les députés UMP ne suivront pas obstinément la garde des "pôts-de-chambre"

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tu rappelles un point fondamental. Je ne suis pas pour le piratage, bien évidemment. Le pirate viole la loi, commet un acte de contrefaçon et doit être puni, là n'est pas la question (quoique l'on pourrait imaginer un système de licence globale qui, par hypothèse, ne conçoive pas le pirate comme un bandit mais comme un internaute qui a de nouvelles habitudes de consommation de biens culturels, mais là n'est pas la question). 
> 
> Donc, oui, le piratage doit être combattu, d'une manière ou d'une autre. Après, ce n'est pas une raison pour faire tout et n'importe quoi. Dans le dossier jurigeek HADOPI, maintenant en ligne d'ailleurs, je disais en substance que si pour lutter contre la pédophilie sur internet il était voté une loi obligeant la castration chimique de tous les mâles abonnés à internet, on gueulerait non ? Et ça ne voudrait pas dire vive la pédophilie.
> 
> Or, le projet de loi HADOPI emploie des moyens dictatoriaux: on esquive le juge tant qu'on peut, ce qui n'est pas bon en général, on considère coupable de contrefaçon toute personne détenant un ordinateur dont l'adresse ip a été topée sur des réseaux P2P, mais Dieu sait que cela n'est pas une preuve en soi, on laisse coexister la DADVSI qui prévoit des peines pénales contre le contrefacteur, ce qui crée une double peine avec HADOPI et ses peines administratives etc....
> 
> Donc oui, la loi ne concerne a priori que les vilains pirates, mais les moyens d'action peuvent faire du mal à tout le monde.


Oh mais je suis bien d'accord mais ça mérite d'être précisé quand même. C'est un peu comme les gens qui se plaignent des contrôles d'identité : ça m'a fait chier quand j'ai loupé mon train à cause des flics mais comme je n'ai rien à me reprocher dans le fonds ça me gêne pas plus que ça...
Néanmoins je suis contre. Bah ouais parce que c'est quand même pas très catholique tout ça.

----------


## zabuza

C'est bien c'est beau c'est Français.
La double peine, fallait y penser.
Vous l'avez rêvé, ce gouvernement l'a fait !

----------


## Narushima

Par contre c'est Darth Vader ou Dark Vador, faut choisir.
Je suis étonné que personne n'ai fait la remarque plus tôt.
Sinon, merci pour l'info Grand Maître B.

----------


## vectra

Si on est condamné/coupé, on peut déposer un recours devant une juridiction européenne?

----------


## Kette

> Si on est condamné/coupé, on peut déposer un recours devant une juridiction européenne?


Oui, il existe un formulaire On-Line uniquement   ::ninja::

----------


## bber

Il me semblait que les doubles peines étaient considérés comme inconstitutionnelles ? Que le dernier projet de loi prévoyait des sanction contre le piratage et que le conseil constitutionnel avait fait voler en éclat ces points car contradictoires avec la peine encourue pour contrefaçon. Je mélange tout ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je vais faire un tir groupé : attachez vos ceintures  ::): 




> Rhooooo la blague, blablabla
> Au fait Grand Maire B, vous qui êtes un membre du système judiciaire, pourriez-vous traiter tout cela avec un peu plus d'objectivité.
> 
> 
> Allons enfants de la patriiiiiiiiieeeeeeeee .......
> 
> Edit au fait une voiture qui coute plus cher c'est pas que la marque, c'est aussi des moyens supplémentaires pour retraiter les émissions toxiques.....


Désolé, mais je ne comprends pas le sens de ton post, c'est un sabir difficile à lire. Le fait que la France soit un pays où les lois ne sont pas toujours suivis d'effet est une évidence, c'est même pour cela que HADOPI est née. Parce que la DADVSI était trop sévère et donc pas assez appliquée. L'HADOPI édictant des sanctions administratives (coupure d'internet etc...) et non pas pénale (prison, amendes etc...), tu peux être sur qu'elle va être appliquée et bien appliquée. Quant à mon cas, tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est que je suis objectif, en ce que je traite des dérives juridiques d'un projet de loi (double peine etc....) 




> Alors celle là j'avoue qu'elle est rude, l'idée que ça serait toujours le contrevenant qui est en tort c'est n'importe quoi, une loi stupide, aberrante ou obsolète doit être remise en cause, comme ce fut le cas de la peine de mort pour l'usage de tabac par exemple. 
> Et les avocats qui sont en train de récupérer le marché bien juteux du conseil en propriété intellectuelle ne vont pas se positionner en demandant une réforme de cette source de revenus. (voir les chroniques de la propriété intellectuelle)


Alors, là, je suis baba. Je vais donc être bien clair. Le contrevenant, par hypothèse, est en tort. C'est d'ailleurs dans son nom, c'est un contrevenant, cad une personne qui viole une loi. Bien sur que ce sont les lois qui créent les infractions, cette blague! 

Tu peux taper de tes petits poings cruels sur le sol en hurlant, ça n'y changera rien. Si tu veux faire modifier des lois qui t"apparaissent obsolètes ou idiotes, fait de la politique, ça sera plus utile. 

En tant qu'avocat, je suis donc contre le piratage, car légalement, le piratage c'est de la contrefaçon. Je ne vois pas ce qui te choque dans le fait que je n'encourage pas les gens à violer la loi. En revanche, dans les dossiers de piratage, j'ai des moyens de défense efficaces. Mais entre défendre un pirate et dire que je suis pour le piratage, c'est comme entre défendre un meurtrier et dire que je suis pour le meurtre: il y a une marge. 




> C'est mignon ta surprise, confrère B, face à l'anémie du Sénat.


Je ne suis pas surpris, je fais une news. Si, à tes yeux, le sénat est depuis fort longtemps une chambre inutile, ce n'est pas l'opinion de tout le monde. Je connais même d'éminents professionnels de tous les domaines du droit qui te diront que, sans le sénat, on aurait sombré depuis fort longtemps dans le délire le plus complet. Il se trouve que pour HADOPI, le Sénat est inutile. Mais en général, ne crois-pas qu'il soit passif, loin de là.

----------


## Docjones

Paf dans les dents !
On ne l'appelle pas "grand maitre" pour rien.
Pour en revenir à notre petit débat, il est sûr que le piratage n'est pas bien. Par ailleurs moi je n'ai jamais rien téléchargé. Par contre je regarde un nombre incroyable de choses en streaming. Il me semble que si les téléchargements vont diminuer avec cette loi stupide, le streaming qui est encore dans un flou juridique, va surement se développer. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis. 
Au final, la loi est déjà dépassée avant même d'être appliquée

----------


## jaroh

> Paf dans les dents !
> On ne l'appelle pas "grand maitre" pour rien.
> Pour en revenir à notre petit débat, il est sûr que le piratage n'est pas bien. Par ailleurs moi je n'ai jamais rien téléchargé. Par contre je regarde un nombre incroyable de choses en streaming. Il me semble que si les téléchargements vont diminuer avec cette loi stupide, le streaming qui est encore dans un flou juridique, va surement se développer. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis. 
> Au final, la loi est déjà dépassée avant même d'être appliquée


Extrait du magnifique site de propagande PEDAGOGIQUE jaimelesartistes.fr (à taper sur google regardez la correction).


*2.	Que risque-t-on si on regarde une vidéo sur un site de streaming non autorisé ?*

                   Lorsque vous regardez une vidéo provenant d'un site  					de téléchargement (« streaming ») non autorisé, vous  					réalisez en fait une reproduction locale de cette vidéo sur  					votre ordinateur. Or, toute reproduction d'un film ou d’une  					musique qui n’est pas autorisée par les créateurs et les  					entreprises qui détiennent des droits sur cette œuvre est  					interdite. La simple détention d’un fichier qui constitue  					une reproduction non autorisée d'un morceau de musique ou  					d’un film, provenant par exemple d'un site de « streaming »,  					est un délit et vous vous exposez à des sanctions pénales.

----------


## Kette

> Paf dans les dents !
> On ne l'appelle pas "grand maitre" pour rien.
> Pour en revenir à notre petit débat, il est sûr que le piratage n'est pas bien. Par ailleurs moi je n'ai jamais rien téléchargé. Par contre je regarde un nombre incroyable de choses en streaming. Il me semble que si les téléchargements vont diminuer avec cette loi stupide, le streaming qui est encore dans un flou juridique, va surement se développer. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis. 
> Au final, la loi est déjà dépassée avant même d'être appliquée


Mais là, honnêtement, je doute fort que la loi arrive un jour à suivre la vitesse dont évolue les technologies web, etc. La loi sera systématiquement en retard et cela rendra son application plus délicate.

De plus, il y aura toujours des p'tits malins pour trouver des parades. Tu cites un bon exemple avec le streaming.

Ou alors il faudrait que la loi soit mise-à-jour "en avance" en prenant compte des technologies qui n'existent pas encore. C'est donc impossible.

Pire, elle devrait donc prévoir les délits "en avance" sur leur réalisation, et si pas les délits, les moyens utilisés pour les commettre.

J'ai donc une question : peut-on voter une loi prévisionnelle ? Je cite un exemple pour être plus clair car je me rends compte que je m'exprime comme un yak : 

Il y a de cela 15 ans, aurait-on pu déjà voter une loi interdisant les programmes Peer-to-Peer par exemple, sachant que cela créerait de gros problèmes dans le futur (maintenant donc) ?

Je me relis... je me suis compris, mais peut-être que je suis le seul   ::blink::

----------


## Nono

> Tout le monde a d'autres canards à sodomiser je crois.


C'est justement dans ces moments là qu'ils en profitent pour passer ce genre de loi. Tenez, la loi Hadopi par exemple, si le parlement s'est dépéché de la voter, c'est que demain c'est la Toussaint, et que donc tout le monde s'en fout grave.  ::P:  . DAVDSI, c'était à Noël je crois. Etrange, non ?

----------


## Geminys

> C'est justement dans ces moments là qu'ils en profitent pour passer ce genre de loi. Tenez, la loi Hadopi par exemple, si le parlement s'est dépéché de la voter, c'est que demain c'est la Toussaint, et que donc tout le monde s'en fout grave.  . DAVDSI, c'était à Noël je crois. Etrange, non ?


Tu peut ajouter aussi les de-remboursement de certain médoc qui se font en juillet/aout... ::|: 

Technique fourbe mais malheureusement efficace.

----------


## Kette

> C'est justement dans ces moments là qu'ils en profitent pour passer ce genre de loi. Tenez, la loi Hadopi par exemple, si le parlement s'est dépéché de la voter, c'est que demain c'est la Toussaint, et que donc tout le monde s'en fout grave.  . DAVDSI, c'était à Noël je crois. Etrange, non ?


C'est pas faux, je vais être méfiant dès lors.

:RegardSuspicieuxAutourDeSoi:

----------


## Nono

> Par contre c'est Darth Vader ou Dark Vador, faut choisir.


En l'occurence, il s'agit surtout de notre vénéré Lord Casque Noir.  ::o:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Extrait du magnifique site de propagande PEDAGOGIQUE jaimelesartistes.fr (à taper sur google regardez la correction).
> 
> *streaming*


Ils savent ce que c'est le streaming ? Car ce n'est pas un téléchargement comme sur un réseau de P2P...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

vos interrogations à tous, et principalement celles de Kette, sont intéressantes: Faisons un peu de théorie du droit. Vous avez classiquement 2 grandes doctrines. 

Les partisans de l'ordre spontané: ces partisans considèrent que la société est bien trop complexe pour être contrôlée par l'esprit humain. Cette théorie veut que, en raison de caractéristiques évolutives, la société se modifie trop vite pour que le législateur, à moins qu'il ne fut Dieu, puisse la contrôler. Il faut donc des lois cadres, c'est à dire qui prohibent de façon générale ce qui nuit à autrui. Ainsi, ne pas tuer, ne pas voler etc....La loi doit être générale et a vocation à résoudre favorablement le plus grand nombre de cas. Croire que l'on peut contrôler les humains pour obtenir un résultat souhaité est une hérésie. Pire, tenter de contrôler les actions des citoyens génèrent des désordres imprévisibles. Ainsi, on cite souvent comme exemple le fait que, lorsque le droit d'aînesse a été supprimé du droit français, la noblesse n'a plus fait qu'un seul enfant pour éviter la dilapidation de son patrimoine. La loi n'a pas fonctionné (puisque avec un seul enfant, le patrimoine reste concentré entre les mains de ce dernier) et la conséquence imprévisible est la chute de la natalité chez la noblesse.

Dans cette hypothèse, il n'y a pas besoin de prévoir l'évolution technologique. Il suffit de prévoir que les droits d'auteur sont protégés et que s'analyse en contrefaçon toute reproduction d'une œuvre de l'esprit non achetée et du coup, peu importe que ce soit du streaming, du P2P, du téléchargement cérébral directement dans votre cortex, c'est illégal. 

Les partisans du constructivisme. Ces derniers considèrent que l'on peut contrôler la société et ses évolutions par des lois qui doivent être très précises et très détaillées. Il s'agit de rationaliser le comportement humain, de le contrôler pour obtenir un résultat souhaité. Dans cette optique, il faut réfléchir à chaque moyen qu'une personne peut utiliser pour commettre un acte illégal et prévoir une réponse qui serait appropriée. 

Pour des raisons principalement démagogiques, le second courant a très largement pris le dessus, car faire des lois est un moyen pour les politiques de faire croire qu'ils s'occupent d'un problème. 

Donc, le projet de loi HADOPI tente de contrôler un comportement humain (la contrefaçon des oeuvres de l'esprit sur le web) par des moyens très précis (les parlementaires et les sénateurs dissèquent le p2p, les binaries etc...., ils réfléchissent à des doubles peines, prévoient même que l'Hadopi enverra un courrier simple d'abord puis un courrier LRAR ensuite, bref, tout juste si la couleur de l'encre et la police de caractère de la lettre ne sont pas précisées). 

Si je quitte une seconde ma robe d'avocat, je suis d'accord sur le fait que l'approche constructiviste n'a que peu de chances de fonctionner. Non seulement le piratage devrait continuer d'exister (même s'il se réduira sans doute quelque peu temporairement, le temps que de vrais réseaux cryptés et anonymes soient mis en place et fonctionnels) mais encore émergera des conséquences imprévisibles pour l'instant. Il serait plus judicieux de repenser l'intégralité du système de la rémunération des droits des auteurs et des majors. 

Mais démagogiquement, il est plus simple de se rabattre sur le constructivisme. 

Je reprends maintenant ma robe d'avocat et je dis donc: pour l'instant, la loi française considère illégal le téléchargement. C'est un fait. 

J'espère ne pas vous avoir assommés en ce vendredi et bon WE à tous !!

----------


## DarkHope

Disons que le plus aberrant à mon sens, c'est que tout ce que veut Albanel c'est tenir son quota de 10000 mails d'avertissement, 3000 lettres recommandées  et 1000 suspensions de de lignes internet par jour. Pour tenir le rythme, il est impossible de chercher à prouver que l'utilisateur a en effet piraté, et donc ils se basent uniquement sur des suspicions, parce qu'ils ont trouvé l'adresse IP dans une liste d'IP d'un tracker Bittorrent.

A partir de là on peut imaginer plusieurs scénarios différents: Des IPs d'innocents internautes spoofées, des réseaux wifi mal protégés (pour infos, un réseau wifi protégé par clé WEP se pète en 10 min chrono en main, avec ou sans filtrage par adresse MAC, pour une clé WPA ça prend plus de temps, mais ça se craque quand même par brut force, en gros il existe aucun moyen d'avoir un réseau wifi sécurisé, si ce n'est de l'éteindre, ou de couvrir ses murs, fenêtres, plancher et plafonds d'aluminium.)

The Pirate Bay a d'ailleurs prévu de balancer des IPs générées au hasard sur ses trackers, histoire de montrer que de nombreux internautes innocents peuvent s'en prendre plein la gueule.

La présemption d'innocence est donc bafouée. Puisque à partir du moment où l'IP d'un pelo est relevée, il est désigné coupable, et devra, pour se déculpabiliser, fournir son disque dur en tant que preuve. Alors il suffit d'avoir un disque dur vierge à côté de soi pour être tranquille ?

----------


## flbl

> Tu peux taper de tes petits poings cruels sur le sol en hurlant, ça n'y changera rien. Si tu veux faire modifier des lois qui t"apparaissent obsolètes ou idiotes, fait de la politique, ça sera plus utile.


:ninja: euh non :pirate: http://www.partipirate.fr/, http://parti-pirate.fr/ et http://www.pp-international.net/
Si seulement la politique en France n'était pas une telle mascarade :|

/aparté

Ce qui me dérange dans votre propos cher maître c'est le sous-entendu qu'un avocat doit être "bien évidemment" du coté de la loi et ne surtout pas la remettre en cause, et le paradoxe d'apporter un support inconditionnel à l'anti-piratage dans une news qui discute le bien fondé d'une loi anti-pirate en cours.

Vous rendez vous compte cher maître qu'en cautionnant la lutte contre le "piratage", vous vous faites agent d'une campagne qui vise à faire passer pour du piratage quelque chose qui ne l'était pas il n'y a encore pas si longtemps. Et aussi que cette défintion du "piratage" à sens unique, stigmatise l'individu face à une industrie tout en éxonérant l'industrie qui pourtant pratique le vol de propriété intellectuelle à grande échelle quasi-impunément.

Encourage la désobéissance civile comme forme de lutte contre des lois inconstitutionnelles, ce n'est pas la même chose que soutenir le piratage qui n'a besoin d'aucun soutien pour exister car il existe depuis toujours, sauf qu'aujourd'hui partager s'appelle pirater et est puni par la loi.

Ce qu'il y a de choquant c'est que le "devoir de réserve" des avocats français va presque toujours dans le sens indiqué par la loi peu importe le sens, une sorte de "_dura lex sed lex über alles_", et gare à l'avocat qui transgressera l'omerta qui existe au sein du corps juridique.

Si encore les lois sur la propriété intellectuelle en France défendaient rééllement les valeurs qu'elles prétendent, ou étaient dans l'intérêt du peuple, mais ce ne sont que des transcriptions dans le droit français des directives de l'OMPI (Office mondial de la propriété intellectuelle): le DMCA, l'EUCD (et donc la DADVSI), etc. tout ça provient de l'OMPI. 
Quand un organisme indépendant des états fait passer sa volonté dans la législation des états, où est le processus démocratique ? N'est on pas en droit d'attendre des professionnels concernés directement qu'ils fassent front uni pour dénonce ce genre de pratiques ?
Je constate à regret qu'au lieu d'avoir un tollé dénonciateur, on a un "piratage caca, piratage pas bien, si si c'est la loi qui le dit".

Voila pourquoi, ça me reste en travers de la gorge chaque fois que j'entends un professionnel du droit défendre la corruption rampante qui ronge le système qui le fait vivre. C'est certainement utopique, mais je vis encore avec l'espoir que les avocats choisissent cette branche par vocation et pour défendre des valeurs et pas juste pour gagner plein de pognon.

/fin de l'aparté

----------


## Kette

Ah merci Grand Maître B pour l'explication. 

Je comprends mieux l'approche de cette loi du coup.

Donc en somme, il risque d'y avoir un bon paquet de "victimes innocentes". Par exemple si le petit fils vient chez mamy télécharger du prOn, des films pas encore sortis au ciné mais déjà disponibles en version audio québécoise ou bien le dernier album de Christophe Maé (ah non, là ça serait la petite fille) en P2P. Ben dans ce cas, c'est la mamy qui trinque ?
Ensuite, les autres victimes innocentes : les gens dont on aura subtilisé l'adresse IP.
Plus toutes les personnes ayant laissé trainé leurs IP sur des P2P, même sans enfreindre la loi. Par exemple je suppose que l'on peut télécharger un freeware, complètement libre de droits, à partir d'un P2P non ? (Enfin, dans ce cas-là mieux vaut télécharger directement à partir du site officiel, je m'en rends compte).

Bref, ça va pas être évident de dépatouiller tout ce beau monde.

On fonce dans un mur là, non ? Chaque cas est tellement particulier, même si cela ne change rien étant donné qu'on ne passera pas par un Juge (ça, par contre, ça me troue le luC). Et puis les vrais pirates, ceux qui foutent vraiment la mayrde, ils vont utiliser de fausses adresses IP, et si jamais ils se font choper, ils auront été assez malins pour avoir un disque dur "propre" sans téléchargements illégaux, à présenter (comme le dit DarkHope).

Au final, actuellement la loi est impuissante à punir les vrais pirates j'ai l'impression et même s'ils vont être freinés un temps, ils vont mettre en place d'autres systèmes encore plus complexes.

Enfin, bref, on (je dis "on" car en Belgique je sens que cette vague de folie va pas tarder à déferler) n'est pas sorti de l'auberge.

Bon allez, je fonce à mon entrainement de hockey et je sais de quoi je vais parler avec mes co-équipiers après  :;): 

Thanks Grand Maître B    ::lol::   je me sens plus malin (et ça, c'est pas du luxe, j'vous jure   :B):  )

----------


## Milyyym

Une question que je me pose, et qui risque de ne pas plaire à tout le monde, est de savoir si une telle loi a légitimité à exister dans le cadre du droit d'auteur et de sa protection.
En effet, la riposte graduée sanctionnant une violation du droit d'auteur (délit de contrefaçon) est anticonstitutionnelle, et déclarée comme telle par le Conseil Constitutionnel lors du vote de la DADVSI en 2006. Pour avoir suivi les discussions du Sénat en direct, je peux d'ailleurs dire que tous, y compris la ministre Albanel, se sont mélangés les pinceaux sur la faute qu'on sanctionne via cette loi (un coup c'est le défaut de protection de la connexion, un coup c'est le téléchargement illégal), et qu'en définitive personne ne le sait vraiment.
De plus, cette protection de la connexion à internet, plus qu'une protection du droit d'auteur à laquelle je suis sûr (pour ma part) qu'elle faillira (j'ai d'ailleurs apprécié les questions sur la rémunération des artistes => en gros, dixit la ministre, qu'ils se démerdent avec leurs producteurs, ça ne nous regarde pas), pourrait être la base d'une lutte contre les virus/vers/troyens, et par la même contre les PC zombies, donc le spam, mail bombing, attaques DDOS et autres actes de "vraie" piraterie informatique.



Je ne reviendrais même pas sur le respect du droit à la défense, avec un recours qui ne sera pas suspensif "pour ne pas enrayer la machine", le fait qu'on ne saura pas de quoi on est accusé "pour respecter la vie privée, faudrait pas que bobonne sache que je suis accusé de télécharger illégalement des oeuvres pornographiques dans son dos", et le fait qu'on ne sera même pas averti de la sanction lorsqu'elle sera prise "parce que les recommandés ça coûte cher".

----------


## DarkHope

> Plus toutes les personnes ayant laissé trainé leurs IP sur des P2P, même sans enfreindre la loi. Par exemple je suppose que l'on peut télécharger un freeware, complètement libre de droits, à partir d'un P2P non ? (Enfin, dans ce cas-là mieux vaut télécharger directement à partir du site officiel, je m'en rends compte).




Non.
La loi ne va pas jusqu'à interdire l'usage du P2P. Pour bittorrent, les trackers listent les IPs des gens qui téléchargent ou partagent le fichier. Donc pas moyen de se tromper _à priori_, puisque le spoofing ou le proprio du tracker a moyen de rajouter une tripoté d'IPs, juste comme ça, pour le fun.
Pour eMule et autres P2P du genre, je ne sais pas vraiment comment ça se fera. La major lance le téléchargement du dernier album de Lorie et note l'IP de tous ceux qui sont également en train de le télécharger ?

----------


## Erokh

la loi n'accèpte pas les preuves récupérées grâce à des moyens illégaux. 
Le coup du fichier mis à dispo, c'est ce qu'a fait l'éditeur de "Call Of Juarez". Il s'est pris une bonne trempe sur les fesses.

D'ailleurs on pourrait porter plainte contre le major, pour diffusion illégale machin ayant droit. En gros, les prendre à leur propre jeu, quoi (bien qu'il resterait à prouver que c'est bien les employés de la major, avec l'aval de leurs patrons, qui ont mis le fichier à dispo... bon courage...). Enfin là je divague, et je raconte sûrement de grosse conneries, mais une chose est sûre: la méthode que tu cites, DarkHope, est interdite (ou du moins pas recevable)

----------


## DarkHope

La loi veut aussi que ce soit la un tribunal de justice qui punie les infractions, or pour HADOPI, ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Lord Dark Helmet !

Prosternez vous misérables mortels.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Vous avez tous raison, le projet de loi, tel qu'il est en l'état, est un bon foutoir et ce sont plutôt les braves gens qui vont trinquer que les derniers warez-leaders de la scène undergroundz. Note: Juridiquement, le projet vise à sanctionner le non contrôle de la connexion internet. Donc, si mamie laisse le petit dernier télécharger un JV sur un réseau P2P, c'est mamie qui trinque car c'est sa ligne.

Sinon, je ne tiens pas à entrer dans un débat sur le rôle de l'avocat dans la cité, chacun a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut, je ne suis ni censeur ni maître à penser. Ceci étant dit, j'éclaircis une dernière fois la situation en ce qui me concerne:

Ma présence parmi vous vise à vous éclairer, le plus agréablement possible, sur les lois existantes et les projets de loi en devenir. Mon avis personnel, quant à la "qualité"  des lois en question, vous vous en fichez et vous avez bien raison. Que j'aime HADOPI ou pas, n'a aucun intérêt pour vous. Je vous donne, je l'espère en tous les cas, les moyens de savoir si VOUS vous l'aimez ou pas. 

Après, je crois que tant le ton de mon article HADOPI dans le journal que mes news vous laissent deviner ce que j'en pense. 

Enfin, en tant qu'homme de loi, je ne vais pas vous pousser à la violer, point barre. On ne demande pas à un avocat si c'est bien de violer la loi. A nouveau, j'apprécie et je respecte le fait que vous n'aimiez pas telle ou telle loi. Je ne défends pas HADOPI, moi aussi, à titre personnel, je pense que le piratage est un faux débat, que les chiffres du prétendu préjudice subi par les majors sont faux etc... mais à titre de professionnel je dis: aujourd'hui, télécharger des oeuvres sans en avoir le droit est illégal et voilà ce que vous risquez/ce que vous risquerez. 

Après, vous êtes tous assez grands pour aimer HADOPI, la détester, pirater à tour de bras si ça vous chante. L'objet de mes interventions n'est pas politique mais juridique.

----------


## Milyyym

> ce sont plutôt les braves gens qui vont trinquer que les derniers warez-leaders de la scène undergroundz.


Ah mais ça la ministre Albanel l'a dit et répété pendant les débats, c'est justement ce qui est visé par ce projet de loi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis le seul à voir des antislash de partout dans cte new ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je suis le seul à voir des antislash de partout dans cte new ?


Ouais, j'crois bien.

----------


## J-D

> Ouais, j\'crois bien.


Fixed.

----------


## Mastah

Vous oubliez tous un truc fondamental, le détenteur de la ligne adsl (ou autre) devra obligatoirement sécuriser sa connexion. Au quel cas, si cela n'est pas fait correctement (cf. wifi, wep, etc ...), il sera tenu responsable.
En gros, si tu laisse ta borne wifi ouvert, ou si un mec décrypte ta clef wep et bien ça sera pour ta gueule.

On oublie donc tout concept de juge, présomption d'innocence, le droit a la défense, la neutralité, la double peine (car oui même en aillant votre ligne internet coupé, vous pourrez toujours avoir de vrai poursuite judiciaire : cf. DADVSI).


On dit merci qui ? merci le nain de l'Élysée :D

----------


## ERISS

> Alors, là, je suis baba. Je vais donc être bien clair. Le contrevenant, par hypothèse, est en tort. C'est d'ailleurs dans son nom, c'est un contrevenant, cad une personne qui viole une loi. Bien sur que ce sont les lois qui créent les infractions, cette blague! 
> Tu peux taper de tes petits poings cruels sur le sol en hurlant, ça n'y changera rien. Si tu veux faire modifier des lois qui t"apparaissent obsolètes ou idiotes, fait de la politique, ça sera plus utile.


C'est bien ce que flbl faisait, comme toi ici.
Sinon, pourquoi lutter contre Hadopi: dura lex sed lex: Mauvaise* loi ou pas, le contrevenant à tort.
Celui qui a tort un jour, aura raison le lendemain, au grès du vent de la force armée, policière en temps de "paix" (si la population se laisse faire), ou militaire en temps de guerre (cf les mêmes juges, qui en 44 condamnaient à mort les résistants, et en 45 condamnaient à mort les collabos).
* "Mauvaise loi": "Jamais mauvaise": dura lex sed lex, encore une fois.

----------


## zabuza

> Je suis le seul à voir des antislash de partout dans cte new ?


Petard de Geek quoi, à ma première lecture je ne m'étais même pas apperçu de ça.

----------


## Madval

> Petard de Geek quoi, à ma première lecture je ne m'étais même pas apperçu de ça.


 Moi non plus et la je vois quoi ça. Et beh.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'est bien ce que flbl faisait, comme toi ici.
> Sinon, pourquoi lutter contre Hadopi: dura lex sed lex: Mauvaise* loi ou pas, le contrevenant à tort.
> Celui qui a tort un jour, aura raison le lendemain, au grès du vent de la force armée, policière en temps de "paix" (si la population se laisse faire), ou militaire en temps de guerre (cf les mêmes juges, qui en 44 condamnaient à mort les résistants, et en 45 condamnaient à mort les collabos).
> * "Mauvaise loi": "Jamais mauvaise": dura lex sed lex, encore une fois.


Pour la dernière fois, je ne fais pas de politique ici, car ça n'a aucun intérêt. On fait de la politique là où ça sert. Donc prenez votre carte de parti ou entrez dans des mouvements lobbyistes si vous voulez faire de la politique. 

De deux, faut pas tout confondre. Hadopi n'est pas une loi, c'est un PROJET de loi, non définitif. Et je le critique pour des raisons juridiques (double peine, juge écarté, présomption de culpabilité liée aux adresses ip...) et non parce que je pense que le piratage est un faux débat, que la licence globale résoudrait tout etc...

De trois, le raisonnement du type, accusé un jour, héros le lendemain (ou vice versa), les lois sont partiales, elles dépendent du sens du vent blablabla, ça amène à quoi ? à l'idée que les lois sont systèmatiquement nulles ? Qu'il ne faut respecter que celles qui nous paraissent bonnes ? Que comme elles changent en fonction du vent, elles sont toutes méprisables ?

Bien évidemment que les lois changent en fonction des régimes politiques et c'est bien ça le bienfait de la démocratie. Les lois sont fixées par un système qui garantit, plus ou moins, qu'on ne vivent pas en Corée du nord. Là bas, comme hélàs dans beaucoup de pays du monde, le méchant système HADOPI est le cadet de leur souci. Ils seraient même ravis de n'avoir que ça à supporter. Donc, quand le système démocratique, aussi imparfait soit-il dit un jour que tu as tort, le lendemain que tu as raison, c'est l'essence même de l'évolution d'une société. Mais, dans tous les cas tu ne risqueras pas, par exemple, une peine de prison à vie parce que tu as utilisé illégalement internet, comme dans certains pays.

Donc, un projet de loi, je le critique pour des raisons juridiques. Une loi, j'explique ce qu'elle dit et par conséquent je vous préviens de ce que vous risquez, pouvez faire ou pas faire (comme dans le dernier dossier sur l'anonymat, la crypto et l'usurpation d'identité).

Maintenant, l'idée d'agir politiquement pour influer sur les projets de loi m'apparaît également très intéressante. Un peu de militantisme en faveur de notre hobby ne ferait certainement pas de mal. Faut y réfléchir.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

quant aux anti slash, ça m'épate ! Ils n'y étaient pas lors des premières heures, puis ils sont apparus et j'ai beau retaper le texte, ils sont toujours là ? Half ? Zoulou ? Anyone there ?  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu rappelles un point fondamental. Je ne suis pas pour le piratage, bien évidemment. Le pirate viole la loi, commet un acte de contrefaçon et doit être puni, là n'est pas la question (quoique l'on pourrait imaginer un système de licence globale qui, par hypothèse, ne conçoive pas le pirate comme un bandit mais comme un internaute qui a de nouvelles habitudes de consommation de biens culturels, mais là n'est pas la question).


Reste que le piratage est entré dans les mœurs et que le nain peut faire toute les lois qu'il veut, (l'empilement des lois inappliqué est d'ailleurs une spécialité bien française). 

Les pirates auront toujours une longueur d'avance, la riposte porte le doux non de p2p crypté et de Web-hosting.
On ne pourra jamais aller contre cette évolutions technologique et culturel, donc plustot que lutter contre mieux vaut l'accompagner non?
Donc rien de neuf sous le soleil, et moi la prochaine fois que j'ai besoin d'un truc introuvable ailleurs, je sais ou aller.

La license globale était mauvaise en l'état mais mieux pensé , c'est concevable.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi je ne les vois toujours pas (les "\"). Sauf sur la page principale, dans le résumé (je viens de le voir). Mais on s'en fou de ça.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu les verras dans le thread des bugs du site  :;): .

Revenons aux moutons juridiques que diable.

----------


## DarkHope

> Vous oubliez tous un truc fondamental, le détenteur de la ligne adsl (ou autre) devra obligatoirement sécuriser sa connexion. Au quel cas, si cela n'est pas fait correctement (cf. wifi, wep, etc ...), il sera tenu responsable.
> En gros, si tu laisse ta borne wifi ouvert, ou si un mec décrypte ta clef wep et bien ça sera pour ta gueule.
> 
> On oublie donc tout concept de juge, présomption d'innocence, le droit a la défense, la neutralité, la double peine (car oui même en aillant votre ligne internet coupé, vous pourrez toujours avoir de vrai poursuite judiciaire : cf. DADVSI).
> 
> 
> On dit merci qui ? merci le nain de l'Élysée :D


Toi par contre t'as dû oublier de lire les réponses du topic  :;): 




> [...]
> A partir de là on peut imaginer plusieurs scénarios différents: Des IPs d'innocents internautes spoofées, des réseaux wifi mal protégés (pour infos, un réseau wifi protégé par clé WEP se pète en 10 min chrono en main, avec ou sans filtrage par adresse MAC, pour une clé WPA ça prend plus de temps, mais ça se craque quand même par brut force, en gros il existe aucun moyen d'avoir un réseau wifi sécurisé, si ce n'est de l'éteindre, ou de couvrir ses murs, fenêtres, plancher et plafonds d'aluminium.)
> 
> The Pirate Bay a d'ailleurs prévu de balancer des IPs générées au hasard sur ses trackers, histoire de montrer que de nombreux internautes innocents peuvent s'en prendre plein la gueule.
> 
> La présemption d'innocence est donc bafouée. Puisque à partir du moment où l'IP d'un pelo est relevée, il est désigné coupable, et devra, pour se déculpabiliser, fournir son disque dur en tant que preuve. Alors il suffit d'avoir un disque dur vierge à côté de soi pour être tranquille ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Reste que le piratage est entré dans les mœurs et que le nain peut faire toute les lois qu'il veut, (l'empilement des lois inappliqué est d'ailleurs une spécialité bien française). 
> 
> Les pirates auront toujours une longueur d'avance, la riposte porte le doux non de p2p crypté et de Web-hosting.
> On ne pourra jamais aller contre cette évolutions technologique et culturel, donc plustot que lutter contre mieux vaut l'accompagner non?
> Donc rien de neuf sous le soleil, et moi la prochaine fois que j'ai besoin d'un truc introuvable ailleurs, je sais ou aller.
> 
> La license globale était mauvaise en l'état mais mieux pensé , c'est concevable.


J'en ai vu passé des pirates, de ceux qui utilisent emule (les pauvres) en passant par les torrents, les IRC channels en XDCC, les direct connect, les binaries, les ftp, Freenet et je suis d'accord,  on va vers du P2P crypté. En revanche, le web hosting ? Tu m'intéresses, parce que pour moi, le web hosting c'est un hébergement. En quoi cela aide-t-il le partage anonyme de fichiers ? A moins que tu ne parles de web hosting en moldavie par exemple ?

Ou de sites comme Mediafire ou Gigasize, mais l'adresse ip de celui qui se connecte est lisible sur ces sites non ? Et, en l'état, si tu utilises un proxy ou bien tor/I2P pour te connecter, la connection est très lente, donc c'est pas encore ça. 

Mais j'ai peut être raté quelque chose. Explique moi, j'ai besoin de tout savoir de ces questions pour mon métier, faut toujours savoir  le plus possible de quoi on cause  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jolaventur

Oui je parlais des site comme Mediafire,rapidshare ou Megauppload.

UN IP tracker peut les chopper mais si cette personne DL un truc anodin genre les photo de tata Jeannette en cycliste (bien que l'idée même  me fasse horreur). On en revient toujours à la diffusion du libre.

Sans parler des site de streaming qui sont la valeure montante du moment.

Je suis d'accord que le piratage n'est pas une fin en soi mais je regrette les choix d'un gouvernement (enfin d'un président qui marche dans les bottes d'une industrie qui préfère conserver un modèle industriel contre une technologie qui la pousse à se bonifier mais qu'il préfère mépriser.

Enfin comme toujours quand on voit la moyenne d'age du sénat ou de l'assemblée c'est surtout représentatif de mes grand parents, mes Grands-parents n'ont jamais touché à un PC....

Sinon c'est marrant dans la journée de Jeudi 'jour ou était examiné le projet e loi au sénat.

J'écoute le matin sur RTL le journaleux qui en parle "arrive la chronique de J.Michel monstrueux égo Apathie. Moment ou j'e zappe toujours sur France info.
Là journaleux qui dit 
Oui les sénateurs ont retiré l'amendement sur la suppression de la liason internet et lui ont préféré des réponses pénales (Amendes etc..)

What...
Et pas un mot sur l'une ou l'autre des radios sur l'amendement 138 ::mellow::  
L'enquète était tout de même plus fouillé sur France info.

----------


## Ulyses

> J'en ai vu passé des pirates, de ceux qui utilisent emule (les pauvres) en passant par les torrents, les IRC channels en XDCC, les direct connect, les binaries, les ftp, Freenet et je suis d'accord,  on va vers du P2P crypté. En revanche, le web hosting ? Tu m'intéresses, parce que pour moi, le web hosting c'est un hébergement. En quoi cela aide-t-il le partage anonyme de fichiers ? A moins que tu ne parles de web hosting en moldavie par exemple ?
> 
> Ou de sites comme Mediafire ou Gigasize, mais l'adresse ip de celui qui se connecte est lisible sur ces sites non ? Et, en l'état, si tu utilises un proxy ou bien tor/I2P pour te connecter, la connection est très lente, donc c'est pas encore ça. 
> 
> Mais j'ai peut être raté quelque chose. Explique moi, j'ai besoin de tout savoir de ces questions pour mon métier, faut toujours savoir  le plus possible de quoi on cause


Oui le web Hosting est certainement une valeur montante dans le téléchargement illégal. Des serveurs "sécurisés" et hébergés peut être pas en Moldavie mais des pays ou la loi est plus tendre  ::P:  qui proposent des teras de films etc... Et même (et la je crois qu'on aborde une vraie notion de piratage pur et dur: du vol intellectuel + revente ) des  serveurs payants au mois, ultras cryptés etc... 
Le problème de ces lois est que cela va augmenter ce genre de "services" qui est pour moi (sans renter dans le débat ci-dessus) plus grave que le téléchargement "ancestral". ::(:

----------


## Errata

> Mais j'ai peut être raté quelque chose. Explique moi, j'ai besoin de tout savoir de ces questions pour mon métier, faut toujours savoir le plus possible de quoi on cause


La mode de plus en plus sur les FTP public, c'est de découper les fichiers en plusieurs partie compressée, les parties sont récupéré séparément et ensuite rassemblée, d'où ma question: à partir de quel moment on a piraté le fichier ? 
Parce que des petits bouts informe de binaire compressée, ça peut correspondre à n'importe quoi, d'autant plus que certain découpage rend les fichiers complètement illisible sans avoir toutes les parties.

----------


## Bootsy

> Pour la dernière fois, *je ne fais pas de politique ici*, car ça n'a aucun intérêt. On fait de la politique là où ça sert. Donc prenez votre carte de parti ou entrez dans des mouvements lobbyistes si vous voulez faire de la politique.
> 
> De deux, faut pas tout confondre. Hadopi n'est pas une loi, c'est un PROJET de loi, non définitif. Et je le critique pour des raisons juridiques (double peine, juge écarté, présomption de culpabilité liée aux adresses ip...) et non parce que je pense que le piratage est un faux débat, que la licence globale résoudrait tout etc...
> 
> De trois, le raisonnement du type, accusé un jour, héros le lendemain (ou vice versa), les lois sont partiales, elles dépendent du sens du vent blablabla, ça amène à quoi ? à l'idée que les lois sont systèmatiquement nulles ? Qu'il ne faut respecter que celles qui nous paraissent bonnes ? Que comme elles changent en fonction du vent, elles sont toutes méprisables ?
> 
> Bien évidemment que les lois changent en fonction des régimes politiques et c'est bien ça le bienfait de la démocratie. Les lois sont fixées par un système qui garantit, plus ou moins, qu'on ne vivent pas en Corée du nord. Là bas, comme hélàs dans beaucoup de pays du monde, le méchant système HADOPI est le cadet de leur souci. Ils seraient même ravis de n'avoir que ça à supporter. Donc, quand le système démocratique, aussi imparfait soit-il dit un jour que tu as tort, le lendemain que tu as raison, c'est l'essence même de l'évolution d'une société. Mais, dans tous les cas tu ne risqueras pas, par exemple, une peine de prison à vie parce que tu as utilisé illégalement internet, comme dans certains pays.


Je vais faire le rabat-joie, mais c'est impossible, d'ailleurs il suffit de relire ta rubrique depuis le début. 
Soit tu énonces des faits à la suite sans rien ajouter et sans penser, soit tu fais de la politique  ::P: 
C'est justement le fait que tu donnes ton avis, et ton analyse, des informations que tu nous rapportes qui est intéressant.
Sans vouloir te vexer, tu n'as pour l'instant rien fait d'apolitique  :;): 
Lire les projets de loi et le code pénal en "VO", c'est chiant.




> Qu'il ne faut respecter que celles qui nous paraissent bonnes?


Qu'il ne faut pas respecter celles qui nous paraissent mauvaises.
Heureusement en france il y a peu de "mauvaises" lois, mais on pourrait citer celles qui permettent (ou laissent faire) de dénoncer les étrangers en situation irrégulière, un gamin de 8 ans vient d'ailleurs de se faire charteriser pour ca.
Et bien sur, les anciennes sur les juifs et les résistants.
Je vais être méchant mais dans un régime "démocratique" (ca n'existe pas, pas plus que le communisme n'est réalisable "parfaitement"), la loi est une arme, les télés sont des armes, et la police aussi.
Bien sur, tu vas me dire que je prône l'anarchie, ce qui est faux, mais il est clair que je ne me satisfait pas du fachisme "utra-lite, ultra-bright" qu'on supporte actuellement.
J'ai trouvé ton dernier message assez moyen, la comparaison avec la corée du nord n'a aucun intérêt, le but c'est pas le nivellement par le bas, mais par le haut. 
C'est pas parce qu'on peut tuer les femmes avec des caillasses dans certains pays qu'elles peuvent "s'estimer heureuses et fermer leur gueule" ici.
Je trouve ca un peu facile comme raisonnement, on dirait du sarkozy "les ouvriers gagnent moins que vous, sales fonctionnaires, alors vous vous laissez faire"
Ou alors l'Europe "notre code du travail est vraiment plus pourri que le votre, mais il est européen, beau et nouveau, alors on vous fait notre petit /replace quand même"

Je vais faire le vieux progressiste, mais pour moi le plan c'est toujours du moins bien vers le mieux.

----------


## Da-Soth

La révolution sera Cyberpunk.

Gibson est un prophète !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Qu'il ne faut pas respecter celles qui nous paraissent mauvaises.
> Heureusement en france il y a peu de "mauvaises" lois, mais on pourrait citer celles qui permettent (ou laissent faire) de dénoncer les étrangers en situation irrégulière, un gamin de 8 ans vient d'ailleurs de se faire charteriser pour ca.
> Et bien sur, les anciennes sur les juifs et les résistants.
> Je vais être méchant mais dans un régime "démocratique" (ca n'existe pas, pas plus que le communisme n'est réalisable "parfaitement"), la loi est une arme, les télés sont des armes, et la police aussi.
> Bien sur, tu vas me dire que je prône l'anarchie, ce qui est faux, mais il est clair que je ne me satisfait pas du fachisme "utra-lite, ultra-bright" qu'on supporte actuellement.
> J'ai trouvé ton dernier message assez moyen, la comparaison avec la corée du nord n'a aucun intérêt, le but c'est pas le nivellement par le bas, mais par le haut. 
> C'est pas parce qu'on peut tuer les femmes avec des caillasses dans certains pays qu'elles peuvent "s'estimer heureuses et fermer leur gueule" ici.
> Je trouve ca un peu facile comme raisonnement, on dirait du sarkozy "les ouvriers gagnent moins que vous, sales fonctionnaires, alors vous vous laissez faire"
> Ou alors l'Europe "notre code du travail est vraiment plus pourri que le votre, mais il est européen, beau et nouveau, alors on vous fait notre petit /replace quand même"
> ...


Non non, ne te méprends pas, je partage ton point de vue, et du reste, même si cela n'était pas le cas, je le respecterais totalement et c'est pas des blagues, crois-moi. 

Et je suis comme toi, je supporte de plus en plus mal l'espèce d'ambiance techno ultra brite comme tu dis, l'espèce de conformisme qu'on nous écrase à longueur d'ondes et de discours dans le crâne. Très très honnêtement, je me verrais bien finir comme un lone gunmen moitié parano moitié activiste. Mais ça c'est mon problème  ::): 

Sinon, désolé  que tu n'aies pas apprécié mon analogie avec la corée du nord ,pourtant elle m'apparaît fondée. Et je n'ai jamais dit que fallait fermer sa gueule ici parce que les autres étaient dans le malheur la bas. J'ai dit au contraire qu'il fallait l'ouvrir haut et fort, mais dans les endroits qui comptent, comme dans un parti ou dans un mouvement militant, parce qu'on est en démocratie et qu'on a la chance de pouvoir le faire, à l'inverse de la Corée du nord. En fait, je vous encourage vivement à agir plutôt que grogner dans son coin, car c'est du gâchis. Si ça vous révolte, agissez!  Mais agir, ne veut pas dire se contenter de contourner la loi quand elle ne nous plaît pas, sinon c'est une sorte de molle anarchie qui n'arrange rien. Moi-même je suis bien tenté par la possibilité d'agir utilement, et comme je vous l'ai dit, j'y réfléchis même sérieusement. 

Et encore et encore je précise: en tant qu'avocat, je ne peux pas vous dire de violer la loi. Ce que je veux, c'est vous donner les armes intellectuelles pour apprécier ce que vous risquez si vous la violez. Vous donner les moyens de savoir si vous devez aimer telle ou telle loi, ou la détester. 

C'est, pour moi, l'intérêt de ma présence parmi vous. Après, en tant qu'homme, qui vous dit ce que je fais ? Je suis peut être un leader de la scène undergroundz. Mais ça, vous ne le saurez jamais  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> De trois, le raisonnement du type, accusé un jour, héros le lendemain (ou vice versa), les lois sont partiales, elles dépendent du sens du vent blablabla, ça amène à quoi ? à l'idée que les lois sont systèmatiquement nulles ? Qu'il ne faut respecter que celles qui nous paraissent bonnes ? Que comme elles changent en fonction du vent, elles sont toutes méprisables ?
> 
> Bien évidemment que les lois changent en fonction des régimes politiques et c'est bien ça le bienfait de la démocratie. Les lois sont fixées par un système qui garantit, plus ou moins, qu'on ne vivent pas en Corée du nord. Là bas, comme hélàs dans beaucoup de pays du monde, le méchant système HADOPI est le cadet de leur souci. Ils seraient même ravis de n'avoir que ça à supporter. Donc, quand le système démocratique


Ouai enfin tu m'excuse mais vu la gueule de la démocratie Française, je préfère aller habiter ailleurs.
Dans une vrai démocratie du nord (la Suède par exemple).

----------


## DarzgL

Le Sénat. Un truc qui sert à rien, à part à représenter la France grabataire.

----------


## Ulyses

Tiens je me posais une question Grand Maitre:
Actuellement, est-ce que les procès pour téléchargement sont nombreux? Et quels en sont généralement les issues, dans les fait?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tiens je me posais une question Grand Maitre:


Nan mais arrétez vous lui rendez pas service là les mecs, après il va devoir arréter les bottines. ::P:

----------


## ERISS

> qu'il fallait l'ouvrir haut et fort, mais dans les endroits qui comptent, comme dans un parti ou dans un mouvement militant, parce qu'on est en démocratie et qu'on a la chance de pouvoir le faire, à l'inverse de la Corée du nord. En fait, je vous encourage vivement à agir plutôt que grogner dans son coin, car c'est du gâchis. Si ça vous révolte, agissez!  Mais agir, ne veut pas dire se contenter de contourner la loi quand elle ne nous plaît pas, sinon c'est une sorte de molle anarchie qui n'arrange rien. Moi-même je suis bien tenté par la possibilité d'agir utilement, et comme je vous l'ai dit, j'y réfléchis même sérieusement.


Tout à fait d'accord. A part que les partis politiques j'y crois pas, les mouvements si. Ce qui m'interesse c'est le regroupement à la base de l'environnement immédiat, celui qu'on contrôle, mais c'est pas facile de trouver des collègues prêts à refuser leur soumission.
D'ailleurs, il y a une rumeur, je sais pas d'où elle vient, pour démarrer une grève générale le 10 novembre (suite à l'hypothèque sur les générations futures pour financer les banquiers?).



> Et encore et encore je précise: en tant qu'avocat, je ne peux pas vous dire de violer la loi.


Ca m'étonnerai: Les avocats ne doivent pas dénoncer pas les lois anticonstitutionnelles???

Sinon ok pour revenir à Hadopi  ::):

----------


## Zevka

> Et je n'ai jamais dit que fallait fermer sa gueule ici parce que les autres étaient dans le malheur la bas. J'ai dit au contraire qu'il fallait l'ouvrir haut et fort, mais dans les endroits qui comptent, comme dans un parti ou dans un mouvement militant, parce qu'on est en démocratie et qu'on a la chance de pouvoir le faire, à l'inverse de la Corée du nord.


Ouais, j'y ai cru a un moment, j'ai même pris une carte d'un parti, mais j'ai vite déchanté... le militantisme c'est bien gentil, mais quand tu as l'impression que lesdits militants se rapprochent plus du supporter sportif que de l'activiste politique, tu comprends vite que ce n'est pas les idées qui vont circuler.

Le problème c'est qu'on se mords la queue : avec le système actuel, les logiques partisanes gangrènent la réelle avancée politique et idéologique, mais si on avance vers un système en contact plus direct avec le peuple, on va avoir des millions de citoyens lambda qui vont vouloir donner leur avis sur tout et n'importe quoi, et en particulier sur des sujets dont ils ne connaissent rien.

Personnellement, la loi DADVSI (et affiliées, la LEN ou bien celle qui vient de passer) a sérieusement entamé ma confiance en notre système (pas dans ses fondamentaux démocratique, juste dans son organisation concrète) : pour une loi pareille, dont les enjeux sont clairement sous-estimés (ça va bien au delà du sacro-saint "anti-piratage" relayé par les medias), on a eu des débats bâclés, des assemblées au 3/4 vide, juste 2 ou 3 députés qui s'étaient un peu saisis du dossier, documentés et qui avait tenté d'amorcer un début de réflexion; on a vu des parlementaires, sénateurs ou députés, complètement dépassés par le sujet, mais tellement imbus d'eux même qu'ils étaient incapables de se retenir de donner leur avis au petit bonheur la chance.

Quand j'élis un député, je le fais pensant choisir quelqu'un dont la majorité des idéaux me correspondent, et qui va faire un minimum d'effort dans son travail, pas pour qu'un citoyen lambda cité plus haut ai une tribune publique pour ouvrir sa gueule sans rien connaitre du sujet.

Et ce qui me fait vraiment peur dans tout ça, quand je vois le traitement catastrophique du sujet dans les médias et au parlement, c'est quand je réfléchis à tout les sujets importants pour lesquels je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir une telle connaissance.


PS: Mince, désolé pour le pseudo-HS, on pourrait presque ouvrir un autre fil.

----------


## nemra

"Je suis d'accord que le piratage n'est pas une fin en soi mais je regrette les choix d'un gouvernement (enfin d'un président qui marche dans les bottes d'une industrie qui préfère conserver un modèle industriel contre une technologie qui la pousse à se bonifier mais qu'il préfère mépriser."


Si je ne m'abuse, l'opposition est pour se texte.

"Ouais, j'y ai cru a un moment, j'ai même pris une carte d'un parti, mais j'ai vite déchanté... le militantisme c'est bien gentil, mais quand tu as l'impression que lesdits militants se rapprochent plus du supporter sportif que de l'activiste politique, tu comprends vite que ce n'est pas les idées qui vont circuler."


Sa me fait penser a une BD :tu va suivre la consigne du partie disait un des perssonage.


Sinon, j'ai une grande impatiente de voire comment il vont analyser la centaine de tera octet de données generé chaque jour.

----------


## Anonyme871

Tiens j'avais une question : l'utilisation de logiciel comme Download Helper pour récupérer des vidéos streaming (au hasard : les épisodes de south park...) rentre t'elle dans le cadre de la loi hadopi ?

----------


## Kami93

J'ai une question , qui a été dejà abordée et dont je pense connaitre la réponse, mais vu l'actualité je suis surpris : une loi "nationale" peut être plus repressive et en desaccord d'une directive (de loi) internationale (enfin européenne pour ce cas) ?
Se passer du juge c'est pas en contradiction avec la constitution ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tiens j'avais une question : l'utilisation de logiciel comme Download Helper pour récupérer des vidéos streaming (au hasard : les épisodes de south park...) rentre t'elle dans le cadre de la loi hadopi ?


oui, puisque tu récupères un fichier protégé par des droits d'auteur et que par conséquent, tu regardes une oeuvre de l'esprit sans t'être acquitté d'aucun droit. 





> J'ai une question , qui a été dejà abordée et dont je pense connaitre la réponse, mais vu l'actualité je suis surpris : une loi "nationale" peut être plus repressive et en desaccord d'une directive (de loi) internationale (enfin européenne pour ce cas) ?
> Se passer du juge c'est pas en contradiction avec la constitution ?


Non, tu as raison, mais comme l'affaire est compliquée, je vous prépare une petite pilule rouge au sujet d'Hadopi et de l'amendement 138 pas piquée des hannetons  ::): 

Sinon, la loi hadopi sera certainement soumise au Conseil constitutionnel qui dira si tel ou tel de ses aspects sont inconstitutionnels. Le Conseil n'a en effet pas encore été saisi pour cette loi. En revanche, il avait été saisi pour la loi DADVSI du 30 juin 2006 et a rendu une décision du 27 juillet 2006 qui déclare inconstitutionnel le fait suivant: le législateur voulait traiter le piratage par réseau P2P comme une simple contravention et commme délit un piratage par tous les autres moyens. Le but était de simplifier la procédure (une contravention étant moins lourde qu'un délit) pour le piratage par P2P qui reste la forme largement dominante, et donc de faire en sorte de faire tomber plus de pirates. On parlait alors de "réponse graduée" , mais ce n'est pas pareil que la riposte graduée d'HADOPI.

Mais le Conseil constitutionnel a refusé, considérant que cela créait une inégalité devant la loi entre les pirates P2P (qui risqueraient peu) et les autres pirates (qui risqueraient beaucoup plus).

_"Considérant qu'au regard de l'atteinte portée au droit d'auteur ou aux droits voisins, les personnes qui se livrent, à des fins personnelles, à la reproduction non autorisée ou à la communication au public d'objets protégés au titre de ces droits sont placées dans la même situation, qu'elles utilisent un logiciel d'échange de pair à pair ou d'autres services de communication au public en ligne ; que les particularités des réseaux d'échange de pair à pair ne permettent pas de justifier la différence de traitement qu'instaure la disposition contestée"
_
Mais le conseil ne s'est pas encore vraiment prononcé sur la riposte graduée telle qu'elle est prévue dans le projet de loi HADOPI.

----------


## Anonyme871

> J'ai une question , qui a été dejà abordée et dont je pense connaitre la réponse, mais vu l'actualité je suis surpris : une loi "nationale" peut être plus repressive et en desaccord d'une directive (de loi) internationale (enfin européenne pour ce cas) ?


ça dépend des traités et de leurs disposition. Pour ce qui est de l'Europe, le droit européen est supérieur au droit interne. C'est malheureusement un principe que la France se refuse à appliquer dans de nombreux cas. Néanmoins un recours devant la CJCE est toujours possible.




> Se passer du juge c'est pas en contradiction avec la constitution ?


Non pas forcement, par exemple, les décisions d'expulsion, ont tantôt était du fait du juge, tantôt du fait de l'administration. Ce genre de chose est assez tributaire de l'alternance. (expl : en 81 passe devant un juge qui prononce ou non l'expulsion, retour de la droite en 86 : les arrêtés d'expulsion sont de nouveau pris par l'administration).

----------


## Neirbo

Je ne réagis pas beaucoup à tout ce qui se dit dans tes topics Grand Maître B, mais je dois dire que je suis toujours avec beaucoup d'attention les rubriques et articles (et même du coup sur le forums, les "débats") que tu nous concocte.
La façon que tu as de faire une sorte de "La loi & l'informatique pour les nuls" est vraiment passionnante et c'est vraiment bien de voir que tu y mets du coeur pour nous expliquer à nous pauvres mortels ignorants, ce qu'il se passe sur la planète France du côté de la loi
Bravo donc.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je ne réagis pas beaucoup à tout ce qui se dit dans tes topics Grand Maître B, mais je dois dire que je suis toujours avec beaucoup d'attention les rubriques et articles (et même du coup sur le forums, les "débats") que tu nous concocte.
> La façon que tu as de faire une sorte de "La loi & l'informatique pour les nuls" est vraiment passionnante et c'est vraiment bien de voir que tu y mets du coeur pour nous expliquer à nous pauvres mortels ignorants, ce qu'il se passe sur la planète France du côté de la loi
> Bravo donc.


Il est vrai que ça me demande pas mal de travail, mais votre contentement (et votre "enrichissement" intellectuel personnel) est ma récompense  :;):

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Il est vrai que ça me demande pas mal de travail, mais votre contentement (et votre "enrichissement" intellectuel personnel) est ma récompense


Ouais mais j'ai du me démerder tout seul pour ma disserte  ::(:

----------


## Milyyym

> Mais le conseil ne s'est pas encore vraiment prononcé sur la riposte graduée telle qu'elle est prévue dans le projet de loi HADOPI.


Petite question : le Conseil Constitutionnel peut-il se prononcer sur l'idée de la loi (ou du projet de loi), ou bien seulement sur ce qui est écrit noir sur blanc ?

Parce que pendant les discussions, personne ne savait en définitive ce qu'il convenait de sanctionner. L'exemple le plus flagrant amha a été la proposition de sanction par amende, majorée ou minorée selon la disponibilité légale de l'oeuvre téléchargée : dans un tel cas, c'est moins le défaut de protection de la connexion que le téléchargement illégal qu'on sanctionne, et il me semble qu'aucun sénateur, ni même la ministre, n'a réagi sur ce point.

Résultat, je suis à peu près sûr qu'on trouvera dans la version finale du projet de loi des éléments déjà condamnés par le Conseil Constitutionnel, soit écris noir sur blanc, soit parce que personne ne peut argumenter tel ou tel article sans utiliser une idée déjà condamnée.

----------


## Zepolak

[Idéaliste et totalement rêveur]
Entre le travail et les efforts de Grand Maître B et celui de Maitre Eolas, y a une tendance qui se dessine, et j'espère que ce n'est que le début d'une tendance, qui est en train de rendre la Justice et le fonctionnement de ce troisième pouvoir, beaucoup plus proche d'une partie de la population (celle qui cherche un minimum à tenter de comprendre, sans quand même avoir besoin de fournir des efforts "trop demandeurs" et incompatibles avec une vie de salarié lambda). Et c'est le bien quelque chose de puissant.

On pourrait rêver de voir des députés ouvrir des blogs et expliquer les débats et autres trucs un peu de la même façon.

Avec Maitre Eolas et ses colocataires, le terme "blog" a pris une toute autre signification pour moi. Ici, l'actu par Grand Maitre B très liée, mais niveau juridique, à des choses qui me tiennent à coeur, est aussi du grand bonheur.

Bravo et bon courage, Grand Maitre B  ::): 

[/Idéaliste et totalement rêveur]

----------


## Bunny

il est possible que l'adopi soit la première vague d'un durcissement générales des sanctions mais pas que pour le piratages, comme si l'état cherchait plus de respect ou de crainte de la par du citoyen, l'emprisonnement a vie pour vol de voiture? la castration chimique pour viol? ou encore mieux la peine de mort rétablie pour les délies grave?(meurtre, attenta...)c'est peut être la cause du non respect générales des lois, enfin j'exagère surement...

----------


## Bootsy

> Non non, ne te méprends pas, je partage ton point de vue, et du reste, même si cela n'était pas le cas, je le respecterais totalement et c'est pas des blagues, crois-moi.





> C'est, pour moi, l'intérêt de ma présence parmi vous. Après, en tant qu'homme, qui vous dit ce que je fais ? Je suis peut être un leader de la scène undergroundz. Mais ça, vous ne le saurez jamais


Si tu t'inquietes pour la comparaison avec Sarkozy, ne t'inquiète pas je pense deviner de quel coté tu es, et ce n'est pas le sien :^_^: 
Tu veux la vérité?
J'admire ce que tu fais sur ce site, même si ca reste modeste, tu peux être fier de toi, tu fait un truc que peu de gens font, tu met la loi à la portée des citoyens, en donnant un avis intéressant et des clés de compréhension politique/judiciaire.
Si tout le monde faisait comme toi avec ceux qui ne comprennent pas la loi, les discours et les courants politiques, la France serait une démocratie. 
Donc chapeau bas.
Tu es pour moi déja dans une forme d'action, même si tu pourrais l'élargir, et carrément t'énerver pour de bon devant cette grosse mascarade.
Je critique ta rhétorique, pas tes idées. :;): 

Ensuite tu me propose de m'engager au lieu de faire le "Lone Gunner grognon", ce qui est de bonne guerre puisque tu es "un Sarkozyste qui fait des comparaisons mal choisies"

Malheureusement, je souscris à ce qui vient d'être dit, les partis sont de grosses machines qui font l'inverse de ce qu'elles seraient sensées faire, tuant le débat, éloignant le peuple du pouvoir et utilisant des formes de luttes innefficaces, ou même carrément, n'appelant à rien par lacheté.
Je préfère donc rester de mon coté, même si je suis enthousiasmé par le NPA, qui pourrait, sans être parfait, faire de la politique pour les intérets communs, laissant les intéressements particuliers de coté, et que j'adore ce que fait ATTAC.
J'ai déja fait un peu "d'humanitaire", mais ca reste une goutte d'eau dans un océan de problèmes. 
En plus, le FMI détruit plus vite qu'on construit.

Seule solution : Tous les passer à la planche à pain et faire les vrais méchants?
J'avoue que ca me traverse parfois l'esprit. :B): 




> Et encore et encore je précise: *en tant qu'avocat, je ne peux pas vous dire de violer la loi*. Ce que je veux, c'est vous donner les armes intellectuelles pour apprécier ce que vous risquez si vous la violez. Vous donner les moyens de savoir si vous devez aimer telle ou telle loi, ou la détester.


Pas toute ta rhétorique en fait, je suis même carrément fan de tes "sous-titres".

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Petite question : le Conseil Constitutionnel peut-il se prononcer sur l'idée de la loi (ou du projet de loi), ou bien seulement sur ce qui est écrit noir sur blanc ?
> 
> Parce que pendant les discussions, personne ne savait en définitive ce qu'il convenait de sanctionner. L'exemple le plus flagrant amha a été la proposition de sanction par amende, majorée ou minorée selon la disponibilité légale de l'oeuvre téléchargée : dans un tel cas, c'est moins le défaut de protection de la connexion que le téléchargement illégal qu'on sanctionne, et il me semble qu'aucun sénateur, ni même la ministre, n'a réagi sur ce point.
> 
> Résultat, je suis à peu près sûr qu'on trouvera dans la version finale du projet de loi des éléments déjà condamnés par le Conseil Constitutionnel, soit écris noir sur blanc, soit parce que personne ne peut argumenter tel ou tel article sans utiliser une idée déjà condamnée.


On ne défère une loi définitivement adoptée par le Parlement devant le Conseil constitutionnel que soit avant sa promulgation (contrôle de constitutionnalité a priori), soit après, par une question préjudicielle de constitutionnalité (contrôle a posteriori introduit en France depuis juillet 2008).

Donc, oui, il faut que la loi soit définitive, donc bien écrite noir sur blanc avant que le Conseil ne l'étudie, s'il est saisi pour ce faire.

----------


## Roukse

C'est facheux de constater que la plupart du temps tout se joue dans des spheres ou des lobby que meme de toutes nos forces on ne pourra jamais atteindre ou connaitres ( au moins pour moi. )

C'est encore plus facheux quand on considere les moyens d'expression viables qu'il reste a ceux qui savent et qui sont motivés par autre chose que le fric, plutot l'altruisme ou l'amour de son prochain ? (h4h4)

Et si apres les pirates, ils coupent  la ligne iternet des opposant ( nan pas ceux qui passent a TF1, je parle d'opposants, pas de marionettes dociles et corrompues , ceux que l'on entend pas.. ou rarement. ) ou des handicapés ? ou des moches ? ou des roux? putain jpeut pas blairer les rouquins

----------


## Kette

Ce que je trouve incroyable aussi, c'est qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps de cela, les politiques parlaient beaucoup de rendre Internet disponible pour tout le monde, même les plus défavorisés. Et là on veut prévoir de supprimer la connexion aux piratins ?

Déjà, il faut bien se rendre compte que quelqu'un ayant du mal à combler les fins de mois aura plus vite tendance à télécharger illégalement de la musique ou des films. C'est vrai, c'est gratos sur le net, pourquoi s'emmerder avec des frais supplémentaires ?

Et puis je pense à une situation : quid des asbl, maisons de jeunes, centres sociaux etc. qui mettent à disposition des ordinateurs avec connexion Internet. Il est idiot de croire que toutes les personnes utilisant ces PC vont se tenir au carreau et ne vont pas un jour télécharger du contenu illégal ou aller sur des sites douteux. Et quoi, c'est l'association qui va le payer ==> plus de connexion Internet ? Du coup ça va pénaliser tous les autres utilisateurs.

Putain, Internet devrait être un droit. Je trouve déjà les tarfis prohibitifs (en Belgique, c'est en moyenne 30€ pour 20Go, connexion adsl classique), mais si en plus du prix il y a la menace de la coupure, ça devient du grand n'importe quoi.

Je pense encore à autre chose : la fracture numérique diminuait avec les années, mais elle risque de se réouvrir, et pas qu'un peu ! Si, à cause d'une connexion Internet coupée, un gosse n'a pas la possibilité de se renseigner sur le web pour sa prochaine élucation, il est pénalisé par rapport à son voisin qui a un accès. C'est grave quand même ça, dans une démocratie, le but n'est-il pas, entre autres, que chaque personne puisse avoir les mêmes chances à l'éducation dès le départ ? Pour moi, Internet fait partie d'une des bases de l'éducation et de la formation. Priver une famille d'Internet, c'est déjà leur donner moins de chances. Merde ! C'est comme si on supprimait la possibilité à une famille de se chaffer car elle aurait fait crâmée des bazars toxiques dans sa caissette à bois. La comparaison est douteuse mais bon...

Enfin, plus cette histoire avance, plus je me dis que ce n'est vraiment pas applicable concrètement. Mais putain, ils ont quoi en tête là ?!?

----------


## ERISS

> D'ailleurs, il y a une rumeur, je sais pas d'où elle vient, pour démarrer une grève générale le 10 novembre (suite à l'hypothèque sur les générations futures pour financer les banquiers?).


Argl, je déforme la rumeur (= l'ami d'un pote lors d'une beuverie à halowine): Je m'étais envoyé un mail pour me souvenir de la date: Le 20 novembre, et non le 10 (?).

----------


## Milyyym

> Ce que je trouve incroyable aussi, c'est qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps de cela, les politiques parlaient beaucoup de rendre Internet disponible pour tout le monde, même les plus défavorisés. Et là on veut prévoir de supprimer la connexion aux piratins ?


Rassure toi (ou pas), ils en parlent toujours. D'ailleurs le rapport (dont j'ai oublié le nom exact) de M. Besson mentionne qu'internet est un moyen de communication et d'information essentiel.

----------


## flbl

> Petite question : le Conseil Constitutionnel peut-il se prononcer sur l'idée de la loi (ou du projet de loi), ou bien seulement sur ce qui est écrit noir sur blanc ?


Je voulais juste rappeler que le conseil constitutionnel malgré son nom valide aussi des dispositions inconstitutionnelles échouant dans son rôle de garant des institutions, ça lui a d'ailleurs valu de remporter le big brother award 2007 catégorie " Orwell état et élus".

----------


## ERISS

> Argl, je déforme la rumeur (= l'ami d'un pote lors d'une beuverie à halowine): Je m'étais envoyé un mail pour me souvenir de la date: Le 20 novembre, et non le 10 (?).


Zut, je devais être bourré? C'est bien le Lundi 10/11 qui vient:
http://www.conseilnationaldelaresist...le-10-novembre



> Le lendemain est une date commémorative européenne. Le Président sera sous les projecteurs. Si le mouvement a éclaté la veille, il sera aussi sous un feu nourri de questions auxquelles il devra répondre. A nous de lui mettre la pression et d'être à l'initiative au lieu de courir après lui pour essayer de réparer les dégâts ;-)

----------


## Roukse

Une greve? encore !? c'est naze , vous voulez pas boire et puis tout casser ,piller , violer , et bruler?  ::): 


Même si c'est une bonne initiative, je suis pas du tout convaincu de l'efficacitée mais si greve il y a bien, je serait heureux de ravaler mon vomi

----------


## ERISS

Nous étions 11, à Grenoble  ::P: , dont 1 seul syndiqué.
Décision de faire des sit-ins récurrents parmi la population (discussions, décisions d'actions).
Pour le 1er, ça ne sera pas marqué dans indymedia (trop surveillé parait-il). Si intéressé m'envoyer un mail.

----------

